# Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai 2017








Eine kommentierende Zusammenfassung


*Vor der Vorabbemerkung:*
Ja, es ist wieder ein langer Text - sorry!
Es ist ein kompliziertes und vielschichtiges Thema mit vielen Facetten!
Die man erst mal erarbeiten, verstehen und zusammen stellen muss.
Um zu sehen, wie Politik, Wissenschaft und Sport- und Angelfischereiverbände im Rest-DAFV aus Interesse der EU-Fischerei (>Politik), Abhängigkeit von der Politik (>Wissenschaft) und schlichter Inkompetenz (> DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV MeckPomm, DMV) hier die Interessen der Angler nicht beachtet oder aktiv verraten haben.

*Vorabbemerkung:*
Wenn ein Bayer, *der CSU-Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt *(BMEL), über Dorsche und Baglimit parliert, sollte man denken, dass trotz bayerischer Herkunft und damit großer Entfernung von der Ostsee ein gewisser Sachverstand vorhanden ist - *so als für das Baglimit zuständiger Minister.*

Sein Ministerium war es ja, das in Europa dem Baglimit für Angler zustimmte und es so erst ermöglichte (gegen Deutschland geht da nix in der EU).

In einem Interview erklärte er nun, dass Fischer auch von Anglern profitieren würden, da sie diese zum Angeln rausfahren würden, und daher das Baglimit für Angler auch berechtigt sei...

Vielleicht erklärt mal irgendjemand diesem "kompetenten" Minister, dass die Fischer mit ihren Booten gar keine Angler fahren dürfen wegen der Zulassungen - die dürfen fischen aber eben weder Angler noch sonstige Passagiere raus fahren. 
Dazu bräuchten sie eine Zulassung entweder als Fahrgastschiff (unmöglich bei Fischkuttern) oder als Sportfischerfahrzeug (quasi auch unmöglich inzwischen nach geltendem Recht).

Genauso übel hier auch 2 Reden aus dem Landtag von MeckPomm aktuell zum Thema (damits nicht die CSU alleine trifft - die sind alle anglerfeindlich!), die mit falschen, verfälschten oder falsch interpretierten Fakten nur so um sich schmeissen:
Dr. Wolfgang Weiß (Die Linke):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZkpOxYSB2A&feature=youtu.be

Landwirtschaftsminister Dr. Backhaus(SPD)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyfCgXAeo3I&feature=youtu.be


Wie Angler noch weiter verarscht wurden von der Bundesregierung, den Behörden aber auch den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV, das ist nachfolgend aufgelistet.

Wie auf viel zu dünner Datenlage Fakten behauptet werden und diese dann noch im politischen Sinne verdreht interpretiert werden, von Wissenschaft wie Verbänden.


*85 Millionen für Forschungsschiff - 0 Mio. für Dorsch und Angler
Wie Dorsche und Angler "betrogen" wurden​*
*(Fake?) Science:*
Jeder Angler weiss:
Wo keine Fische sind, kann er keine fangen...
Auch wo wenig Fische sind wird er nie, wie mit einem Schleppnetz, alle noch wenigen vorhandenen fangen können. Immer nur die aktiven Fische werden Angler fangen können.

Die "Wissenschaft" aber, wie z. B. das Thünen Institut, haben unter anderem über "Befragungen" und "Schätzungen" Anglerfänge hochgerechnet (dabei auch mal in einer Befragung viele Bundesländer wie NRW aussen vor gelassen, obwohl die alleine ca. 12 % der Kutterangler stellen (nur 9 von 16 befragt)) und dann damit festgestellt, *dass Angler immer gleich viel Dorsch fangen würden - egal wie viel da wäre....*

Dass ganz einfache Aufzeichnungen wie von einem Travemünder Vereinsangelkutter über das ganze Jahr 2016 belegen, dass der Angler im Schnitt pro Angeltag nur 0,73 Dorsche gefangen hat (1226 Personen bei 116 Fahrten in 2016), das muss laut dieser "Wissenschaft(ler)" also ein Märchen sein. 
Aber diesen Zahlen von richtigen angelnden Praktikern glaube ich persönlich eher als den "geschätzten/ertelefonierten/umgefragten" der "Wissenschaft". 
Weil typisch vereinsdeutsch (alles geregelt), haben die auf dem Vereinskutter selbst die Heringe auf Touren einzeln gezählt (5.329)!

Dass diese aus den Praxiserfahrungen hunderttausender Angler anzweifelbare These des "immer gleichen Anglerfanges, unabhängig vom Bestand" vom Thünen Institut als Grundlage für einen* BERECHNETEN* Verzicht der Angler durch ein Baglimit hergenommen wurden, damit europäische Berufsfischer *REAL* mehr fangen können, ist dann aber nach Adam Riese schlicht ein *Dorschvernichtungsprogramm!*

*Denn wenn ein Angler wie auf dem Vereinskutter 2016 im Schnitt nicht mal einen Dorsch pro Tag fängt, kann keine Rede davon sein, dass ein Baglimit von 5 Fischen auch nur einem Dorsch das Leben rettet..*

Dafür wurden aber von den so nur *"errechneten Minderfängen* durch Baglimit von 900 t" den europäischen Berufsfischern über* 2.300 t REALER Fang* mehr zugestanden.

Und ich persönlich kenne die schwankenden Dorschbestände und damit massiv unterschiedliche Fänge der Angler sowie mir selber seit 1980 aus eigener Erfahrung, mit mindestens 4 Wellen in dieser Zeit.

*2015 oder 2016-Jahrgang? 
So oder so: Massenhaft Kleindorsch*
Dass die gleichen Wissenschaftler, die den 2015er Jahrgang nirgends gefunden haben wollten, jetzt plötzlich Massen an Dorschen feststellen, die von der Größe her der 2015er Jahrgang sein könnten, den aber nun als "schnellwüchsigen" 2016er Jahrgang deklarieren, das mag so sein. 
Für besonders wahrscheinlich halte ich es nicht. 
Eher, dass dieses "Institut " lieber keine Fehler zugeben will, um nicht die Finanzierung zu gefährden (siehe weiter unten unter "Absurd")

Deutsche Fischerei und der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband haben diesen Unfug jedenfalls von Anfang an erkannt und sich - im Gegensatz zu den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei - gegen Beschränkungen für Angler und für andere Lösungen ausgesprochen.

*Angler KÖNNEN kein Meer leerfangen - nicht ansatzweise!*
Ob mit Pilker, Gummifisch, Watturm oder Schlepplöffel, Blinker oder Dorschfliege:
Angler können kein Meer leer fangen.

Zum einen wegen des Zeitfaktors (Anfahrt zu Fangplätzen, Rückfahrt  etc.).

Zum zweiten aber vor allem dann wegen ineffektiver Methoden:
Selbst bei besten Beständen und Methoden sind Grenzen in der Zeit gesetzt. Angler sind eben nicht wie Fabrikschiffe rund um die Uhr im Einsatz, sondern bestenfalls täglich ein paar Stunden.

Und wegen der Selektion durch die Methode Angeln:
Dazu kommt, dass man nur aktive und/oder aggressive Fische überhaupt erwischen kann als Angler. Ein ruhender Fisch oder einer der nur am ziehen ist, ignoriert schlicht Angelköder.

Und es gibt inzwischen viele Angelvideos mit Unterwasserkameras, die klar zeigen, wie oft Dorsche "schwarmweise" hinter einem Köder herlaufen und wie lange es dauern kann, bis dann mal einer beisst.

Angeln ist also per se schon immer eine bestandsschonende Nutzungsmethode, da nie -
 wie z. B. mit Schleppnetzen - ganze Schwärme auf einmal eliminiert werden können.

*Und wenn weniger Fisch da ist, gibt es das "automatische Baglimit" für Angler:*
Dann fangen Angler auch weniger - auch wenn das den Schätzungen und Vermutungen der "Wissenschaft" widerspricht, ist das klare Erfahrung jeden praktischen Dorschanglers. Je weniger Dorsch, desto schlechter die Fänge, desto weniger Angler kommen dann insgesamt auch zum Angeln auf Dorsch.

Da noch ein gesetzliches Baglimit oben drauf zu setzen ist schlicht böswillig und verkennt die Lage:
Angler akzeptieren jederzeit schlechte Fangtage auf Dorsch - die gab es selbst in guten Jahren.

Die Einbrüche bei den Umsätzen der Angelkutter seit Einführung Baglimit zeigen aber klar, dass nicht akzeptiert wird, wenn an einem der wenigen guten Tage dann das Angeln eingestellt werden MUSS.

Hier haben Politik und Wissenschaft komplett versagt und statt Lösungen nur sinnfreie Verbote gebracht, um die EU-Fischerei auf Dorsch in einem profitablen Fenster zu halten.


*Politik:*
Immer wieder wurde von der Politik das Märchen erzählt, man müsse den Dorsch schützen, der Bestand wäre am zusammen brechen. 
Darauf fielen natürlich auch die naturschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei herein, insbesondere der DAFV, der LSFV-SH, der LAV-Mecklenburg Vorpommern und der DMV (siehe auch das PS dazu).

Selbst als dann die SPD-EU-Politikerin Rodust, Dr. Lemcke vom Kieler MELUR oder Dr. Zimmermann vom Thünen Institut ALLE sagten, schrieben oder veröffentlichten, dass der Dorsch *SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH NICHT vom Aussterben bedroht sei*, sondern es letztlich am Ende ja nur darum gehe, ihn für die EU-Fischerei in einem profitablen REALEN Fenster durch den ja nur ERRECHNETEN Verzicht der Angler zu halten, gingen die Verbände NICHT ab von ihrer damals schon falschen UND ANGLERFEINDLICHEN Haltung. 

Genauso wie *Minister Schmidt (CSU*) letztlich auch, weil Fischer ja Angler rausfahren und deswegen profitieren, müsse man Angler beschränken - *fachlich schlicht Unfug und vollkommen inkompetent, wenn auf dieser Basis Beschränkungen für Angler getroffen wurden.*


*Realität:*
Durch heraufsetzen der REALEN Quote Für die EU-Fischerei auf Grund nur ERRECHNETER, aber nicht REALER Minderfänge der Angler (s.o.) kommt nun also mehr Dorsch raus, als wenn die ursprüngliche Planung OHNE Einschränkung der Angler durchgeführt worden wäre.
Angler fangen gegen die Annahme von Thünen nicht mal ansatzweise das Baglimit. 
Es gibt also keinen REALEN Minderfang durch das Baglimit, NUR den realen Minderfang durch weniger Dorsch - durch das Baglimit überlebt kein einziger Dorsch mehr als letztes Jahr!

*Der REALE Mehrfang der EU-Fischerei auf Grund BERECHNETEN Minderfanges der Angler wird aber im vollen Umfange ausgefischt.*

Das Baglimit in der jetzigen Form bedeutet daher, dass mehr Dorsch rauskommt als ohne das Baglimit!

*Angler haben also mit ihrem erzwungenen Verzicht nicht den Dorsch, sondern die EU-Fischerei, vor allem die dänische (Quotenverteilung) geschützt!*


*Problem:*
Der Angler kommt auch, wenn er schlechte Tage hat und nichts fängt - Aber kommt nicht mehr, wenn er nicht mehr fangen DARF! 

Fischkuttern kann man für Minderfänge recht einfach Ausgleichzahlungen gewähren über die Bundesländer oder den Bund, gibt man ihnen alternative Beschäftigungsmöglichkeit für diese Zeit (z. B. Angler fahren, wenn die Bürokratie dazu entrümpelt würde...). 

Beim Angeltourismus mit seinen vielfältigen Angeboten von Kuttern über Mietboote bis zu Angelgerätehändlern, Zimmervermieter, Hotels, Campingplätze ist eine ganze Region gerade durch den ausserhalb der touristischen Hauptsaison stattfindenden Dorschtourismus angewiesen, ist ein solcher finanzieller Ausgleich auf Grund der Vielfalt und mangelnder Möglichkeiten gar nicht erst möglich. 

Während nach einer schwachen Phase jeder berufliche Dorschfischer wieder seine Quote ausfischen und weiter  machen kann, ist ein Angelkutter, der wegfällt, auf Grund der Lizensierung als Sportfischerfahrzeug dann endgültig weg - eine neue wird er nie mehr bekommen, das dies Ausnahmeregeln waren. 


*Absurd:**
85 Mio € für Wissenschaft - 0 € für Dorsche und Angler*
*Mit 85 Mio. könnte man siebeneinhalb Jahre lang allen EU-Fischern mit Quote Westdorsch einen kompletten Fangverzicht finanzieren.*


Da bekommt das Thünen Institut alleine für 85 MILLIONEN EURO!!! vom Bund ein neues Forschungsschiff:
https://www.ble.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/DE/2017/170322_NeubauSchiff.html

Mit vernünftigen Regeln (> einfachere und praxisnähere Sportfischerfahrzeugzulassung) könnte man davon auch locker ca. 20 - 40 Angelkutter finanzieren...

*Wert des gesamten Westdorschfanges 2017 in ICES 22- 24* (wo Baglimit gilt)
Aktueller TAC 2017 für Westdorsch ALLER Länder mit Quote in ICES 22-24: >   5 597 t
(Zur Zeit nicht erzielbarer Preis) pro Kilo Dorsch für die Fischer: >>>>>>>>  2,00 Euro
*Bei 2 Euro Einnahmen* Fischerei alles EU-Länder mit Quote in ICES 22-24:> *11.194.000€*

*Man könnte also nur mit diesem Geld der Bundesregierung für die eh schon gepamperten Wissenschalter ALLE Berufsfischerei ALLER LÄNDER DER EU, die Quote auf diesen Dorsch hat [1], bei KOMPLETTEM Verzicht auf den Dorschfang  für 7einhalb Jahre KOMPLETT BEZAHLT stilllegen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Was 7einhalb Jahre bezahlter Verzicht auf berufliche Dorschfischerei für den Dorschbestand und den Angeltourismus bedeuten würden, brauche ich niemanden zu erklären.

Und ebenso klar ist, dass das "dank" der Beratung solcherart finanzierter "Wissenschaft" natürlich nie kommen wird. Denen sind die 85 Mio. für ihr Institut wichtiger als 85 Mio. für fast 8 Jahre Dorschfischereiverzicht!

*Lieber schützt anscheinend die Regierung Wissenschaftler und baut denen Luxusdampfer!!

Statt Dorsche, Angler, Angeltourismus und die Menschen der Region an der Küste zu schützen und zu fördern!*

*Klar ist aber auch: *
Es geht nicht darum, einfach die Fischer abzufinden. 
Wie Angler und Angeltourismus gehören sie zur Küste und es müssen Bürokratiehindernisse abgebaut werden, um den Fischern in dieser Nichtfischzeit alternative Möglichkeiten bieten zu können. 
Z. B. Ausfahrten für Angler, Schulungsfahrten für Schüler, Interessierte etc., Wachfahrten gegen Verschmutzung und Fischpiraterie etc.. 
Nur mit Einbindung der Fischerei und solchen Alternativen wird ein solcher Auskauf einvernehmlich sein, bis dann wieder reguläre Fischerei einsetzen kann.

*Geld ist augenscheinlich da - der politische Wille definitiv NICHT!*

Dass da "FakeScience"-Vorwürfe und "wes Brot ich ess"- Vorwürfe nicht ganz unberechtigt erscheinen, wenn Thünen, Geomar, Helmholtz und andere "wissenschaftliche" Institute eine Einbindung der Angler über Baglimit/berechnete Minderfänge zur Erhaltung der Dorschfischerei verlangen, ist sicher für viele nachvollziehbar.

*Zum Vergleich:*
Umsatz Angeltourismus pro Jahr nur an der Küste Deutschlands ca. 120 Millionen

Die Bezahlung von 85 Millionen Euro statt für einen Wissenschafts-Luxusdampfer (für daher unter Umständen willfährige Wissenschaftler) für siebeneinhalb Jahre Einstellung Dorschfischerei in Ices 22- 24 würde daher in der gleichen Zeit MINDESTENS 900 Millionen Euro Umsatz Angeltourismus *ALLEINE IN DEUTSCHLAND generieren helfen!!*

[1]TAC
Dänemark  2 444  t
Deutschland  1 194  t
Estland  54  t
Finnland  48 t 
Lettland  202  t
Litauen  131  t
Polen  654 t
Schweden  870 t
*Union  5 597 t *

*Wünsche:*
Selbst mit einem Baglimit, das ja auch in anderen europäischen Ländern gilt, zieht der Angler in deutschen Gewässern auch wieder z. B. gegenüber Dänemark die "Arscx"-Karte:
In Schleswig Holstein MUSS z. B. jeder maßige Dorsch totgeschlagen werden - *aus "Tierschutz"gründen.*

*Der Angler DARF SICH NICHT freiwillig ein höheres Schonmaß setzen (z. B. 45cm statt geltender 38 cm), er MUSS in Deutschland den 38 cm - Winzling um die Ecke bringen:
Aus "Tierschutz"gründen!*

In Dänemark und anderen Ländern der EU wie der Welt ist zielgerichtetes Bewirtschaften durch zurücksetzen, freiwillig höheres Schonmaß etc. nicht nur kein Problem, sondern im Sinne positiven Bestandsmanagements erwünscht. 
Hier macht man keinen individuellen Tierschutz ÜBER Natur- und Artenschutz, der dann wie in Schleswig Holstein noch den Bestand und am Ende die Art gefährdet!!

Dies muss auch in Deutschland möglich sein!
Dass Angler hier freiwillig durch ein persönliches höheres Schonmaß zum Bestandsmanagement beitragen und nicht durch falsch verstandenen Tierschutz von Parteien und Verbänden ausgebremst werden!

Freiwilliges erhöhtes Schonmaß und Zurücksetzen und Küchenfenster sind einfach die bessere Alternativen, die auch keinen Angler erschrecken im Gegensatz zum Baglimit, damit könnte man Angler mitnehmen.
Durch ständigen Zwang und neue Verbot aber niemals!!


*Lösung:*
Einfach und glasklar:
*Weg mit Baglimit - sofort!!*
Dafür das Erlauben eines freiwillig erhöhten Schonmaßes, was die Abschaffung des C+R-Verbotes bedingen würde.

Dann wäre auch ein Verzicht der Angler, in der Laichzeit tiefer als  20 m zu angeln, sicher kein Problem für Angelkutter, Kleinboote fahren in der Zeit wegen des Wetters eh kaum raus.

*Auszahlen der EU-Fischer mit Dorschquote in ICES 22 - 24 für einen Fangverzicht für 2 Jahre und alternative Möglichkeiten durch Bürokratieabbau für diese Zeit.*
Da Monitoring eh läuft, belaufen sich die Kosten dafür auf gerade mal auf 22 Millionen Euro.

Wollen Politik, "Wissenschaft" und Verbände wie bisher weiter auf ihre sture Verbotspolitik setzen, machen die sich alle sowohl mitschuldig am Niedergang der Dorschbestände wie auch am Verlust tausender Arbeitsplätze rund um den Angeltourismus zum Dorsch in den strukturschwachen Regionen der deutschen Ostseeküste..

*Und das, nur weil sie keine 22 Mio Euro ausgeben wollen, während sie 85 Mio. für Wissenschaftsdampfer bezahlen können.*

Ich kann Anglern und Angelverbänden da nur raten, zukünftig mehr als vorsichtig zu sein, wem man Daten geben will und welche.

Thomas Finkbeiner

*PS - die dilettantischen Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei*
Kommentar 

Der DAFV schrieb im November letzten Jahres an die Staatssekretäre Flasbarth (BMUB) und Aeikens (BMEL) im Zuge der Ressortabstimmung zum Thema Dorsch:
_Der DAFV  ist sich bewusst, dass Freizeitfischer und Berufsfischer  den Dorschbestand  in der Ostsee nutzen. 
Daher haben wir als DAFV  von Anfang  an unsere  Bereitschaft erklärt, am Wiederaufbau  des Dorschbestandes  in der Ostsee mitzuwirken._
Man habe deswegen vorgeschlagen, Laichdorsche zu schonen und Schonmaß heraufzusetzen.
oder man wollte statt eines von der EU vorgegebenen persönlichen Limits für den Angler ein "Kutterlimit", was so eben rechtlich gar nicht möglich war, da die EU-Vorgabe direkt umzusetzen ist.

*Da sieht man die Unfähigkeit des DAFV und der Landesverbände (speziell LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm und DMV) welche diese Linie ausgaben und vertreten.*

Denn diese Dinge von den Verbänden ins Spiel gebrachten Vorschläge müssten erst durch das EU-Parlament (wg. Zuständigkeit Länder) und können nicht wie das Baglimit vom der EU direkt beschlossen werden. 
*Das war also NIE eine Alternative, wenn die EU DIREKT 2017 handeln wollte.*

Oder auf Deutsch:
*Komplettes Politikversagen und Unkenntnis bei DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm und DMV in meinen Augen
*

Statt energisch gegen das Baglimit zu kämpfen, wird auf Feldern, welche nicht die EU direkt regeln kann, unnötig eine zweite Front aufgemacht mit freiwilligen, unnötigen, zusätzlichen (Baglimit war eh klar) Beschränkungen für Angler .

*Was nun passieren kann:*
Man bringt die Behörden auf dumme Ideen, so dass ZUSÄTZLICH zum Baglimit noch die Vorschläge der inkompetenten Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei oben drauf kommen.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Danke für die Zusammenfassung der Fakten Thomas. Manche nennen das Politik, wir nennen das anglerfeindliche Politik! Leider wurden wir Angler tatsächlich von den Beteiligten über den Tisch gezogen. Dorschschutz ist mit den Regelungen nicht möglich und vermutlich auch nicht gewollt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genauso übel hier auch 2 Reden aus dem Landtag von MeckPomm aktuell zum Thema (damits nicht die CSU alleine trifft - die sind alle anglerfeindlich!), die mit falschen, verfälschten oder falsch interpretierten Fakten nur so um sich schmeissen:
> Dr. Wolfgang Weiß (Die Linke):
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZkpOxYSB2A&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...



*Zu diesen Beiträgen aus dem Landtag möchten wir von Anglerdemo gerne wie folgt Stellung beziehen:*

Am 12.08.16 wurde auf einen Treffen in Kiel von Minister Habeck ein  solidarischer Beitrag der Angler über 1.000 Tonnen gefordert. Dieses wurde von  Dr. Bohn vom LSFV SH nach uns vorliegendem Schreiben in Aussicht gestellt. 

Am 17.08.16 gab es einen Termin mit  Dr. Zimmermann vom Thünen- Institut in Rostock. Hier wurde vom DAFV, LAV M-V und DMV  ebenfalls ein freiwilliger Beitrag der Angler über 1.000 Tonnen zugesagt.   Dieses sollte durch eine eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaß auf 45 cm und eine  Schonzeit im Februar und März realisiert werden. 

Um Schadenbegrenzung zu  betrieben und die Diskussion offen zu halten, hat der Verband der  Hochseeangelkutterbesitzer daraufhin am 19.08.16 ein Schreiben veröffentlicht. Hier wurden erstmalig Bedingungen für einen  Beitrag der Angler eingefordert:

*"Voraussetzungen für einen freiwilligen Beitrag der angeltouristischen Betriebe zur Stabilisierung des Dorsch-Bestandes:*
·         Der Beitrag der Angler dient ausschließlich zum beschleunigten Aufbau der Laicherbiomasse und nicht zur Erhöhung der Fangquote der Fischerei!
·         Für alle wirtschaftlich Abhängigen muss es eine finanzielle Kompensation durch den Verdienstausfall geben.
·         Die Maßnahmen betreffen sämtliche Angler in allen betroffenen EU-Staaten!
·         Der Gesetzgeber sichert eine konsequente und gleichmäßige Kontrolle bei allen Marktteilnehmern zu. Es darf nicht passieren, dass aus Kapazitätsgründen nur die Kunden der Kutterfahrt kontrolliert werden."


Von diesen Forderungen wurde bei der Festlegung der Einschränkungen für Angler kein Punkt berücksichtigt, somit kann definitiv nicht von einer Zustimmung der Kapitäne der Hochseeangelkutter gesprochen werden! Insbesondere der Punkt, dass ein Verzicht ausschließlich die Zustimmung finden würde, wenn der Beitrag der Angler zum Aufbau des Bestandes und nicht zur Umverteilung genutzt werden, wurde nicht berücksichtigt und tut dem Angeltourismus doppelt weh.
 

Weiterhin gab es hierzu ein Schreiben vom  29.09.16 an Minister Schmidt. Hier hat man bereits auf die Folgen der vom DAFV und LAV MV ins Gespräch gebrachte Agenda 45-0-10 hingewiesen:

_"Eine sechswöchige Schonzeit im Februar und März würde für die Hochseeangelbetriebe einen Verdienstausfall von rund 20-25% bedeuten und darüber hinaus die gesamte touristische Wertschöpfungskette schädigen. Eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes auf 45 cm (das Mindestmaß bei der gewerblichen Fischerei bleibt bei 35 cm) würde nach groben Schätzungen bei rund der Hälfte der Fahrgäste zu Nullfängen führen."_

Des Weiteren stellen wir fest,[FONT=&quot] dass der von Frau MdEP Rodust eingerichtete „Runde Tisch zur Zukunft der Ostseefischerei“ in 2016 mehrmals ohne Beteiligung des Angeltourismus tagte. Der "Kompromiss" ist somit ohne Beteiligung des Angeltourismus oder der touristischen Verbände entstanden. [/FONT] Dieses wurde in einem Bericht der LN vom 27.09.16 bestätigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Danke für die Zusatzinfos - ich hätt noch viel mehr mit reinbringen können, was da alles passiert und wie das alles versaut wurde von Politik, Wissenschaft und Verbänden.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass das jetzt schon eigentlich zu viele Infos und zu viel Lesestoff ist..

Daher nochmal DANKE für die zusätzlichen Infos und Klarstellungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Nur um das nochmal klar zu machen, hier habe ich davon gesprochen dass die Bundesregierung ALLE EU-Fischer, die Quote am Dorsch in den Gebieten ICES 22-24 haben, ausbezahlen würde:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Man könnte also nur mit diesem Geld der Bundesregierung für die eh schon gepamperten Wissenschalter ALLE Berufsfischerei ALLER LÄNDER DER EU, die Quote auf diesen Dorsch hat [1], bei KOMPLETTEM Verzicht auf den Dorschfang  für 7einhalb Jahre KOMPLETT BEZAHLT stilllegen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Was 7einhalb Jahre bezahlter Verzicht auf berufliche Dorschfischerei für den Dorschbestand und den Angeltourismus bedeuten würden, brauche ich niemanden zu erklären.



Würde man statt dessen jede beteiligte EU-Regierung nur ihren jeweiligen Landesanteil ausbezahlen lassen, *wären das für Deutschland also NUR ca.:
2,4 Mio. €/Jahr*

Dazu die 85 Mio. neuer Wissenschaftsluxuskutter ins Verhältnis gesetzt, könnte Deutschland also ca. 35 Jahre lang die deutschen Dorschfischer für ihre jetzige Dorsch-Quote ausbezahlen (bei vernünftiger Entbürokratisierung zur sinnvollen Weiterbeschäftigung, was Voraussetzung wäre!)!!!

Bei den jetzigen Zahlen des Angeltourismus (ca. 120 Mio. Umsatz/Jahr) in Deutschland würden dem Einsatz von ca. 2,4 Mio/Jahr (85 Mio insgesamt über 35 Jahre) dann entgegenstehen (ohne Steigerungen einzurechnen, die dann möglich wären):
ca. 4.200.000.000 € Umsatz Angeltourismus

Schon die Mehrwertsteuer aus diesen für Angler, Angeln und Angeltourismus eingesetzten 
..85.000.000 € würde aus diesem Umsatz (4.2 Milliarden in 35 Jahren) ca. betragen:
650.000.000 €


----------



## August (19. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Hmmmmmm ich sehe hier einen Rechenfehler Thomas also das Thünen institut hat 3 Schiffe nun stellt sich die Frage wie werden die laufenden kosten Bezahlt Staatskasse oder nur aus Forschungsgeldern Siehe hier https://www.thuenen.de/de/infrastruktur/forschungsschiffe/


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Dann würde der Vergleich noch mehr zu Ungunsten des Institutes ausfallen. 

Ich habe bewusst zum verdeutlichen nur die 85 Mio. € des aktuellen Wissenschaftsluxuskutters-Neukaufes genommen als Vergleichsgröße, das ist schon schlimm genug...


----------



## fischbär (19. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass so wie Du sie zitierst man eher abgeneigt wäre an der Sinnhaftigkeit und methodischen Korrektheit der Studie zu zweifeln. Natürlich können Angler nur aktive Fische fangen. Dass Angler immer gleich viel Fisch fangen, das können die Jungs mir gern mal im Winter am See erzählen.
Jetzt allerdings einen Vergleich zwischen Wissenschaftsfinanzierung und Angeln aufzumachen ist doch Unfug imho.
1. Das Geld für den Dampfer bleibt im Land und stellt im Prinzip nichts weiter dar, als eine Rückgabe von Steuermitteln an die Unternehmen und Bürger dar, die diese bezahlen.
2. *Angeln ist privates Hobby*, Dorschfang ist persönlicher Beruf aber *Wissenschaftsförderung ist Staatsaufgabe*. Niemand verlangt von Dir, dass Du privat Forschung finanzierst, Dein Geld darfst Du gern für Tackle ausgeben. Aber dass der Staat uns das Hobby finanziert, öhm, nunja. Du kannst Dir den Rest denken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Angeltourismus Umsatz 120 Mio - das zum Thema privates Hobby...

4,2 Milliarden in 35 Jahren - alleine Umsatzsteuer macht nur das 10-fache des Forschungsdampfers aus-  oder anders gesagt:
Ein Rückgang um 10 % beim Angeltourismus wäre damit ein Minusgeschäft für den Staat...

Dass Du als "Wissenschaftler" das u. U. anders interpretiert sehen willst, leuchtet mir schon ein..


----------



## Flatfish86 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Naja, die hier und anderswo gerne genannten 120 mio. Umsatz stammen ja auch aus den Untersuchungen von Thünen. Die Quelle wird aber natürlich gerne unterschlagen, da man ja im gleichen Atemzug Daten von Thünen kritisiert. Aber so funktioniert Lobbyarbeit, ob nun von Verbänden oder hier im AB. Man muss nur immer im Hinterkopf behalten,wer welche Infos wie nutzt, um seine Interessen voran zu treiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Vollkommen richtig!

Zahl vom Thünen, die ich für viel zu niedrig halte.

Wollt ich nicht unterschlagen, setzte ich als bekannt voraus ..

Aber da sind wir auch schon an objektiveren Zahlen dran..

Und ja, natürlich ist das irgendwie auch ne Art Lobbyarbeit - Verbände machen das ja nicht (bzw. wenn die Verbanditen das vernünftig begreifen und machen würden, müsst ich mich hier nicht so abzappeln) ;-))


----------



## fischbär (19. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wäre damit ein Minusgeschäft für den Staat...
> 
> Dass Du als "Wissenschaftler" das u. U. anders interpretiert sehen willst, leuchtet mir schon ein..



Ja der Staat ist eben kein Unternehmen, was gewinnmaximierend arbeiten sollte. Zum Glück!
Du darfst  das Wissenschaftler auch gern ohne Anführungszeichen schreiben, aber ohnehin hast Du das Wichtigste vergessen: ich bin auch Angler! Die Welt ist nicht schwarzweiß. Böse hier, gut da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Nein, der Staat ist kein Unternehmen - Institute inzwischen schon. 

Die Unis und Institute müssen hart um Aufträge und Studien kämpfen.

Von (mehr) Aufträgen dann, wenn z. B. Institutsmitarbeiter dienstrechtlich BMUB/BfN während einer Studie oder Projektes unterstellt werden, damit Ministerium/Behörde direkten Zugriff auf Daten und "Richtung" hat, hört man da genauso, wie dass Nachfolgestudien nur bei gefälligem Ergebnis ans gleiche Institut vergeben werden.

Weswegen Aufträge seitens der Zahler (in dem Fall BMUB und BfN) auch brav von "Wissenschaftlern" und Instituten abgearbeitet werden und dann auch Daten politisch interpretiert, wenn z. B. von oben gewünscht wurde, dass Angler mit beteiligt werden an Fangquoten.

Gerade BMUB unter Hendricks ist ja mehr als bekannt für ihre "objektiven" Studien, Umfragen und den Umgang in der Öffentlichkeit damit:
*Dubiose Umfrage
Das Umweltmärchen-Ministerium*
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...umfrage-des-umweltministeriums-a-1143011.html

Das hat mit früherer, neutraler und faktenbasierter Wissenschaft so viel zu tun, wie das bei von Marlboro bezahlte Studien zur Gefährlichkeit vom Rauchen der Fall wäre....

Schon alleine wenn es heisst (und dann von dummen, nichtsblickenden Verbänden noch weitergetragen wird), dass "Angler so viel fangen würden wie Fischer" ist das mehr als fragwürdig..

Erstens müsste es heissen, dass inzwischen die Fischer nur noch so wenig wie Angler fangen - weil sie nur noch so wenig Quote bekommen  - laut Umfrage (nicht real)..

Und das auch nur auf Deutschland bezogen!

Und nicht wie Politik, Institut und Verbände suggerieren, in allen Ländern ICES 22-24, die Quote am Westdorsch haben!!

Denn es liegen nur die Schätzungen/Hochrechnungen für Anglerfänge für Deutschland von Thünen vor - sonst gibts keine annähernd auch nur so "seriöse" Daten wie die umgefragten/geschätzten von Thünen für ein einziges anderes, beteiligtes EU-Land!

Schon alleine dieses Verdrehen im Sprachgebrauch suggeriert seitens Institut, Politik und Verbänden eine ganz andere, anglerfeindliche Sichtweise, als es sich real wirklich darstellen lässt!

Weil eben Politik weiss, dass viele gleich ein feuchtes Höschen bekommen, wenn sie nur "Schutz" oder "nachhaltig" hören und dann willfährig alles mit sich machen lassen - gerade auch der Naturschutzverband DAFV und seine abnickenden Vasallenverbände und viele von denen indoktrinierte organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer...

Daraufhin wurde aber mit diesen "Argumenten" für das ganze Gebiet und alle beteiligten EU-Staaten die Einschränkungen für Angler eingeführt...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Thomas, ich habe das deutliche Gefühl, dass Du weder das Wissenschaftssystem, noch den Politikberatungsmarkt mit seinen Funktionsweisen, Zwängen, Kausalitäten auch nur annähernd begreifst. Ist an sich auch nicht schlimm. Wirkt nur etwas komisch (im eigentlichen Wortsinne), wenn sich da jemand in ellenlangen Tiraden, Vermutungen und Unterstellungen ergeht, die im Grunde nur eine trumpsche Argumentationslogik spiegeln: diskreditieren, was man nicht versteht, zurechtbiegen, was man für seine eigene krude Argumentation braucht. Das hilft einen eigentlich zu führenden Diskurs wenig, aber schlichte Gemüter werden sicherlich klatschen.


----------



## Windelwilli (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-&quot;Betrug&quot;: 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Ja dann stellt die Zusammenhänge doch mal richtig!  
Was Thomas hier ausführt, klingt für mich als Laien durchaus Logisch und nachvollziehbar. Von euch kommt nur das Trumpsche "Fake News", aber keinerlei Erklärung.
So seid ihr leider nicht ernst zu nehmen. 
Der einzige der hier Fakten liefert ist Thomas.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tate (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Auch wenn ich jetzt gegen die Regeln verstosse, solange der Grossteil der Angler sich die eigenen Feinde ins Parlament wählt wird sich nichts ändern. Man sollte halt nicht nur jammern sondern an den Wahlurnen die Macht zeigen.


----------



## glavoc (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Thomas, ich habe das deutliche Gefühl, dass Du weder das Wissenschaftssystem, noch den Politikberatungsmarkt mit seinen Funktionsweisen, Zwängen, Kausalitäten auch nur annähernd begreifst.
> 
> Vielleicht sogar sehr gut und daher seine Kritik. Möglich, dass er genau *diese* Funktionsweisen, Zwänge, Kausalitäten angreift, *eben weil* er sie umfassender begreift, gerade als aussenstehende, neutrale Person, *die genau diesen Zwängen nicht unterworfen* ist .
> 
> ...



Also lass mal hören, was du machen und wie du vorgehen würdest.
Zu Lobbyarbeit hab ich überhaupt keinen Plan (nur vage Ideen was da "gemacht" wird), jedoch zum Wissenschaftssystem hab selbst ich einfaches Gemüt, ein, zwei Gedanken beizutragen, hatte doch schon z. Bsp.vor Jahrzehnten jener Philosoph und Wissenschaftskritiker mit dem sympatischem Nachnamen gefordert:"... eine scharfe Trennung von Staat und Wissenschaft, darüber  hinaus wandte er sich gegen jeden Überlegenheitsanspruch von  Wissenschaftlern gegenüber „Normalbürgern“.  ... "
Seitdem hat sich dieses (Abhängigkeits-) Verhältnis (Wissenschaft -- Politik&Wirtschaft) weitgehend mehr und mehr zugunsten der Politik und Wirtschaft verschoben....
Leugnest du denn tatsächlich ein Abhängigkeitsverhältnis von der Lehre und der Macht? 
Willst du einen grundsätzlich wertneutralen Standpunkt der Wissenschaft postulieren?
Schon unser glässerschleifender Philosoph zu Amsterdam zog es vor, lieber in Armut Glasstaub zu fressen, als eine unfreie Einberufung als kurfürstlicher Professor anzunehmen.

Kurzum: gut gebrüllt Löwe, aber jetzt lass mal was hören zum Diskurs (und auch der ist niemals neutral, sondern stets umkämpft und wird geordnet!) wie uns der glatzköpfige Denker der Macht veranschaulicht hat.

lg

PS - Zitat:"Nein, der Staat ist kein Unternehmen" genau das sehe ich nicht so! Auch die Staaten sind "Unternehmen" und stehen z.Bsp. in einem absolutem 'Konkurenzverhältnis zueinander". Sie achten auf Überschuß, vertreten im Prinzip nur die eigenen Interessen, schließen Bündnisse und führen (Handels-)kriege...


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Lange mit sicherlich vielen richtigen Fakten gespickte Ausführung von Thomas,
jedoch ohne Aussagekraft, da die Grundlage der Ausführung falsch ist.

Wenn man will, dass das AB in Wissenschaft und Politik ernstgenommen werden soll mit seinen oft richtigen Denkanstößen und seinem "Kampf" für Angler, dann ist diese Ausführung sogar ärgerlich, da diese den immer wieder vorhaltenden Spiegel der "Inkompetenz" leider deutlich und scharf zurückspiegelt.


----------



## Wegberger (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Hallo,

ich denke das das AB weder ein Verband ersetzen kann noch der Redelsführer einer Initative gegen Wissenschaft & Politik sein wird.

Wichtig finde ich, dass einfach mal Dinge beim Namen genannt werden und Zusammenhänge aufgezeigt werden ..... was der mündigen Angler dann daraus macht - obliegt doch völlig ihm selber.

Er kann dann halt nur nicht mehr sagen, dass konnte man doch nicht wissen -> siehe der Zusammenschluss DAV & VDSF.


----------



## Deep Down (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Thomas, ich habe das deutliche Gefühl, dass Du weder das Wissenschaftssystem, noch den Politikberatungsmarkt mit seinen Funktionsweisen, Zwängen, Kausalitäten auch nur annähernd begreifst. Ist an sich auch nicht schlimm.



Ich habe hingegen das deutliche Gefühl, dass Du im nachfolgenden Zitat Deines Beitrages unfreiwillig genau dieses kausale Funktionieren des Wissenschaftssystems und Politikberatungsmarkt anschaulich beschreibst.  



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wirkt nur etwas komisch (im eigentlichen Wortsinne), wenn sich da jemand in ellenlangen Tiraden, Vermutungen und Unterstellungen ergeht, die im Grunde nur eine trumpsche Argumentationslogik spiegeln: diskreditieren, was man nicht versteht, zurechtbiegen, was man für seine eigene krude Argumentation braucht. Das hilft einen eigentlich zu führenden Diskurs wenig, aber schlichte Gemüter werden sicherlich klatschen.


----------



## hans albers (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



> Die Welt ist nicht schwarzweiß. Böse hier, gut da.



hier im AB bei einigen schon....
hier wird pauschalisiert und zurechtgebogen,
das sich die balken biegen.

erinnert mich immer mehr von der aufmachung an eine grosse
tageszeitung die mit B.. anfängt.

aber ja klar, ist ja seriös und für angler.



> Wenn man will, dass das AB in Wissenschaft und Politik ernstgenommen  werden soll mit seinen oft richtigen Denkanstößen und seinem "Kampf" für  Angler, dann ist diese Ausführung sogar ärgerlich, da diese den immer  wieder vorhaltenden Spiegel der "Inkompetenz" leider deutlich und scharf  zurückspiegelt.



#6


----------



## Elbdrache (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Was mich interessieren würde - vollkommen neutral - was steckt eigentlich für eine Produktionskette hinter dem kommerziell gefangenen Ostseedorsch? Du sprichst ja von 85 Millionen für ein 7-jähriges voll bezahltes Verbot der Dorschfischerei, aber sind damit auch Sekundär- und Tertiärjobs berücksichtigt? Ich glaube nämlich nicht, deshalb würde mich die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung mal interessieren. Denn normalerweise bleibt beim 1. Job ja nur ein Bruchteil des Endpreises eines Produkts hängen, wenn danach weitere Stufen folgen.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Viel Lesestoff, viele Fakten, gute journalistische Arbeit.
Da könnte sich jeder Panorama-, oder Umschau-Redakteur ne Scheibe abschneiden.
Mein Problem ist, hier wird zu viel Polarisierung hineininterpretiert. Ich glaub jeder hier länger mitlesende kennt den Stil von Thomas, aber das soll bitte nicht das Thema und vor allem die Fakten zerstören.
Besser wäre es, die Fakten für sich stehen zu lassen und nicht durch die Kommentare von Thomas, eine meinungsbildende Absicht als Ansatz zu unterstellen.
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass es auch mir schwerfällt diesen Ansatz gänzlich wegzuwischen und ich die Kritiker aus dem Wissenschaftslager durchaus verstehen kann.
Wir sollten uns aber hier mit den Fakten auseinander setzen, welche die Probleme in unserer Gesellschaft / unserer Lobby offenlegen, denn die sind riesengroß.
Wir sind viele, uns aber nicht einig, das ist das Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



> Was mich interessieren würde - vollkommen neutral - was steckt eigentlich für eine Produktionskette hinter dem kommerziell gefangenen Ostseedorsch


Hab ich ja auch nicht beim Tourismus - wieso bei den Fischern?

Der Fischer kriegt unter 2 Euro/ Kilo Dorsch und muss davon alles (Kutter, Liegeplatz, Versicherung, Steuer, Netze, Gebühren etc. pp.) inkl. Gewinn bestreiten.

Der Angler zahlt ca. 40 - 50 Euro pro Kilo gefangener Dorsch alleine an Kosten -eben ohne Gewinn. 

Was jeweils danach kommt, ist bei beiden Seiten nicht drin.

Der Fischhandel verkloppt alles was Gräten hat, die brauchen den Dorsch nicht.

Und der Angler wird keinen Dorsch kaufen, wenn er keinen fangen darf..


Zu allem anderen:
Der Artikel ist nicht umsonst KLAR gekennzeichnet:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine kommentierende Zusammenfassung


----------



## Ganerc (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



fischbär schrieb:


> 1. Das Geld für den Dampfer bleibt im Land und stellt im Prinzip nichts weiter dar, als eine Rückgabe von Steuermitteln an die Unternehmen und Bürger dar, die diese bezahlen.


Falsch  #d      
Es bleiben Null Euro in Deutschland und bis zur Fertigstellung kostet der Spaß  sicherlich 100 Mio - 110 Mio.


Auftragnehmer ist die niederländische Werft                     DAMEN Shipyards Gorinchem
Bauausführung  DAMEN Shipyards Galati in Rumänien
Design Skipsteknisk A/S Norwegen 

mfg


----------



## Franz_16 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



Ganerc schrieb:


> Falsch  #d
> Es bleiben Null Euro in Deutschland und bis zur Fertigstellung kostet der Spaß  sicherlich 100 Mio - 110 Mio.
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht mit Fakten verwirren. Danke


----------



## BERND2000 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Tja, Thomas.
Ich sehe das deine Texte länger so wie bunter werden und immer öfter Textteile unterstrichen oder dick geschrieben sind.
Schaut so aus als wenn Du wie viele Andere auch, nur noch verzweifelt staunen tust, wie dumm wir regiert werden.
Ich schüttle vermehrt nur noch mit dem Kopf und zuck in den Schultern.
Du versuchst es noch weiter, verzweifelt Reaktionen auf etwas zu bekommen.

Aber das wird nicht geschehen, weil es um Geld, Aufstieg und Macht geht und weniger um Vernunft und Rücksicht, was diese Verantwortlichen überhaupt interessiert.
Schon mal aufgefallen wie hoch die Beteiligung von Fachkräften in Foren ist?
Es geht Ihnen meist wenig um die Umsetzung von Zielen, als vielmehr um das was Sie selbst voranbringt.
Darum haben sie es ja bis nach oben geschafft.
Sie haben wissen, aber dieses Wissen wollen sie bezahlt haben.
 Es ist Ihr Wissen.
 Forscher sind das immer seltener, sondern Fachkräfte die bezahlte Arbeiten erledigen.
 Ergo liefern sie nur das, wofür sie bezahlt werden.


Ist zwar allgemeine Politik, aber was soll es.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Forscher sind das immer seltener, sondern Fachkräfte die bezahlte Arbeiten erledigen.
> Ergo liefern sie nur das, wofür sie bezahlt werden.


So ist das leider - und massiv unter Druck gesetzt werden von den zahlenden Ministerien/Behörden (daher kam auch die Einbindung der Angler in Quote der Fischerei)..

Schriftlich vorliegen - ich hoffe, das auch mal veröffentlichen zu dürfen oder einen etwas Aufrechteren dazu zu bringen, das öffentlich zu zugeben bei einer Veranstaltung (wie Podiumsdiskussion vor der Bootsdemo), statt das immer nur im kleinen Kreis oder vertraulich hören/lesen zu müssen....

Ich bleibe dran - Don Quichotte halt, solange Windmühle noch steht, sattle ich halt weiter Rosinante..


----------



## Deep Down (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Beachtlich finde ich, dass sich die "wissenschaftliche" Erarbeitung des Fanges der Angler durch Thünen zunehmend als gerade das bzw. als überhaupt nicht belastbar erweist und versucht wird, dies durch angebliche Wunderwachstumsraten zu kaschieren!

Das nenne ich mal hochqualifiziertes wissenschaftliches Erarbeiten von Erkenntnissen im Sinne und Vorteil einer Klientel! Wobei die Nummer im Ergebnis ja bisher wem ganz anders zu Gute kommt! Da hat wohl jemand nicht zu Ende gedacht und nun wird versucht auch dieses Ergebnis zu korrigieren!

Interessant aber auch, wie unreflektiert ein derart falsches Ergebnis als Bezugsquelle immer wieder erwähnt wird!

Schönes Schmierentheater!

Das Herausarbeiten und Darstellen dieses Makels kann daher gar nicht oft genug offen postuliert werden!

Thomas, tolle Arbeit! Ich klatsche dafür gerne!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Auch der Freizeitfischerteil von Thünen unter Dr. Strehlow ist ja nur Teil des (Berufs)Fischereinstitutes..

Und wenn da massiver politischer Druck kommt, Modelle und Berechnungen vorzulegen, mittels derer auch Angler in die Berufsfischerquotierung einbezogen werden können, MÜSSEN die liefern.

*Politisches* Ziel war ja, dass Angler weniger fangen, damit die EU-Fischerei mehr fangen kann..

Meines Wissens lag auch Küchenfenster (was wohl (fast) jeder Angler akzeptiert hätte) auf dem Tisch der Politik, wurde aber nicht ernsthaft diskutiert (>> EU nur Quote = Bagllimit, keine Schonmaß/Schonzeitregelung ohne EU-Parlament wg. Länderzuständigkeit)..

Dass dazu der von vielen Anglern, im Geheimen praktizierte, *freiwillige **Verzicht *durch ein höheres persönliches Schonmaß in Schleswig Holstein a*us "Tierschutz"gründen 
 gesetzlich verboten ist und jeder 38 cm Dorsch geknüppelt werden muss* (Dr. Lemcke, MELUR Kiel), macht das alles ja noch perverser..

Und dass umgefragte, hochgerechnete Fang-Zahlen von Instituten das eine sind, die harte Realität vom Vereinskutter mit harten Fakten und protokollierten Fängen das andere:
Die mit knapp 1200 Anglern an knapp 120 Fahrttagen im Jahr 2016 mit 0,73 Dorsch pro Angler und Tag um das ca. 4-fache niedriger als Thünen "Berechnungen" liegen, ist eben so - von wegen Angler fangen immer ungefähr gleich viel, egal wie der Bestand ist.
*
Wir Angler haben schon ein AUTOMATISCHES BAGLIMIT!*

Weniger Dorsch da - weniger Dorsch geangelt!..

Ebenso, dass nun plötzlich viel Kleindorsch der Größe gefangen wird, der zum 2015er Jahrgang passen würde (um knappe 30), der aber nun ein aus welchem Grund auch immer besonders schnellwüchsiger Jahrgang 2016 sein soll - kann sein. 
Glaubhaft?

Und Angler fangen nicht so viel Dorsch wie Fischer.

Es gibt nur Zahlen für deutsche Angler..

Und die fangen nicht so viel wie die Fischer. 

Sondern während Fischer früher das Mehrfache fingen, wurde denen jetzt die Quote so gesenkt, dass sie nur noch so viel wie Angler fangen.

DAS ist der Fakt!!!

Und hört sich dann schon ganz anders an, oder?

Und nun vergleicht das mit Aussagen der Politik und Verbände.........


----------



## Flatfish86 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur Zahlen für deutsche Angler..



Stimmt so nicht. Es gibt schon seid 2009 Zahlen von DTU Aqua.
https://academic.oup.com/icesjms/ar...ng-interview-based-recall-surveys-to-estimate
Warum die nicht mit einfließen? Keine Ahnung...um die Anglerfänge künstlich unten zu halten bzw. die dänische Fischerei zu schützen?
Aber die Dänen haben ein ganzes Projektbündel gestartet, müssen sie auch, da die Datenerhebung schon lange EU-Vorgabe ist.

http://www.rekrea-fisk.dk/english/Deutsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Vermutlich Datengrundlage zu dünn..


----------



## exstralsunder (21. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Fischer kriegt unter 2 Euro/ Kilo Dorsch und muss davon alles (Kutter, Liegeplatz, Versicherung, Steuer, Netze, Gebühren etc. pp.) inkl. Gewinn bestreiten.



So und nun mal eine kleine Milchmädchenrechnung:
Wenn der Fischer überhaupt 2 Euro/Kilo Dorsch bekommt....
(mir war's wie knapp 1 €/Kilo)....dann muss er doch, wenn er halbwegs rentabel arbeiten/leben will, Einnahmen von ca 3000€/Monat haben. Da er kaum alleine raus fährt, sind es gut und gerne 5000€.
Nun wissen wir ziemlich genau, dass ein 45er Dorsch ca 1 Kilo wiegt. Das Blöde daran ist, dass der in seinem Leben damit noch nicht mal abgelaicht hat.
Oder mit anderen Worten: der Fischer muss im Monat gute 5000 (!) Dorsche anlanden. Macht im Jahr 60.000 Dorsche....oder anders: 60 Tonnen!
Oder ganz anders: wenn er diese 60 Tonnen Dorsch gefangen hat, fehlen dem Meer einfach mal so 60 Tonnen.Die sind einfach weg!
Wie viele Fischer gibt es zwischen Flensburg und Usedom?
Wie viele dänische und polnische Fischerboote kreiseln vor der deutschen Küste?
Nur mal so zum Nachdenken....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Nochmal:
Quote ist klar, sind für Dorsch ICES 22 - 24:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [1]TAC
> Dänemark  2 444  t
> Deutschland  1 194  t
> Estland  54  t
> ...



Die Fischer fangen ja auch noch (je nach Quote die sie haben) Hering, Platte, Lachs, Mefo, etc., die wenigsten sind reine Dorschfänger. 
Dazu kommen ja auch noch Liegegelder etc..

Ich hab ja auch geschrieben, das ich die 2 Euro annehme, obwohl es in Wahrheit eher weniger sein werden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (Zur Zeit nicht erzielbarer Preis) pro Kilo Dorsch für die Fischer: >>>>>>>>  2,00 Euro


----------



## exstralsunder (21. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Fischer fangen ja auch noch (je nach Quote die sie haben) Hering, Platte, Lachs, Mefo, etc., die wenigsten sind reine Dorschfänger.
> Dazu kommen ja auch noch Liegegelder etc..
> 
> Ich hab ja auch geschrieben, das ich die 2 Euro annehme, obwohl es in Wahrheit eher weniger sein werden:




Das macht es ja um so schlimmer!
Der Hering wird z.B. im Hafen von Sassnitz für 1€/Kilo an die Touris verkauft.
Wenn die den an die Fischfabrik verkaufen, sind vielleicht noch 10 Cent/Kilo drin. Hering lohnt sich allenfalls für die Trawler, die zig Tonnen Täglich in die Fabriken pumpen.
Lachs und Meerforelle könnten Geld bringen-sind aber keine Massenfische. Außerdem: ist dort die Quote/Schonzeit ran, werden die Fische vom Lachs zur Meerforelle und umgekehrt "deklariert".
Plattfisch ist ein weiteres Thema.
Was bitte sehr ist denn so besonders an einer Maischolle?
Außer das man durch die die aktuelle Tageszeitung lesen kann, ist da nichts dran. Gut, wer mag kann auch dem Zerfall in der Bratpfanne zusehen. Maischolle gehört geschont! Genau so wie der Dorsch im Winter/Frühjahr.
Brot und Butterfisch bleibt nun mal für den Fischer der Dorsch.
Diese Bestände macht der Fischer und die Politiker absichtlich platt. Nicht der Angler!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



bastido schrieb:


> Ärgerlich ist hier nur, dass kein Kritiker auch nur ansatzweise etwas Substanzielles beizutragen hat.



Seitens der "Kritiker" ist die grundlegende Problematik der Ausführung von Thomas im Thread deutlich gesagt.

Ich hoffe nur für dich Thomas, dass du im Sinne der Glaubwürdigkeit und Ernsthaftigkeit deines wirklich sehr gutem Einsatzes für die "Dorschangelei" in der Podiumsdiskussion gegenüber Politikern, besonders aber Herrn  *Dr. Harry  Strehlow* (Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei) die Fakten, die du hier im Thread benennst, deutlich darlegst, aber nicht versuchst, einen Zusammenhang von Mitteln für die Wissenschaft (hier: Forschungsschiff) mit Unterstüzung (überspitzt gar als pauschale finanzielle Ausschüttung ) von Hobby und Freizeitvergnügen zu konstruieren (Zusammenhang im Sinne von: GELD FÜR DAS STATT DEM).

Die "Finanzierungstöpfe" sind getrennt und haben nichts miteinander zu tun:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Lieber schützt anscheinend die Regierung Wissenschaftler und baut denen Luxusdampfer!!
> 
> Statt Dorsche, Angler, Angeltourismus und die Menschen der Region an der Küste zu schützen und zu fördern!*



Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus!
Argumentiere mit deinen gut recherchierten Fakten für zweiteres ohne fälschliche Aufrechnung mit dem ersteren. |wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (21. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Kilo Dorsch 1 Euro?

2015 bei ca. 70 Cent. Oftmals drunter.

Beitrag aus dem Jahr 2015:

http://www.deutschlandradiokultur.d...e-fischer.1001.de.html?dram:article_id=326527

Wir haben dies auch schon mal hier diskutiert:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765&page=76

Die Verkausfpreise der Fischer sind ein purer Witz.


----------



## gründler (21. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass dazu der von vielen Anglern, im Geheimen praktizierte, *freiwillige **Verzicht *durch ein höheres persönliches Schonmaß in Schleswig Holstein a*us "Tierschutz"gründen
> gesetzlich verboten ist und jeder 38 cm Dorsch geknüppelt werden muss* (Dr. Lemcke, MELUR Kiel), macht das alles ja noch perverser..
> 
> ..



Bin ja seit Mitte der 80er so ca 5-10 mal im Jahr nach SH,habe Slippgebühr bezahlt und Unterkunft Würmer Köder.... sowie Happa happa gehen.....etc. 

Seit diesem Jahr ist Sansibar mit SH und zwar Endgültig,in DK fragt dich keiner warum du die Dorsche zurücksetzt,das ist da Gute Fachliche Akzeptierte Praxis......

Und mal ehrlich scheiß auf die 30min - 1-2 Std mehr fahrt je nach Ziel.

Schade zwar für die Leute die seit Jahren von mir profitiert haben,aber ohne Bienen gibs halt kein Honig mehr.......



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Und die DAFVler (inkl. LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm und DMV) begreifens immer noch nicht, dass NUR das Baglimit (Quote - dafür EU direkt zuständig) als Verordnung direkt von der EU (ohne Parlament) beschlossen werden konnte, nicht aber Schonzeit/maß (Sache Mitgliedsländer, daher durch EU-Parament zu regeln und nicht direkt)!

Und ihr Ruf nach Schonzeit und Schonmaßerhöhung daher sinnlos war und ist. 

Und dass das im schlimmsten Falle jetzt *noch oben drauf kommen wird,* sollte das ernsthaft ins EU-Parlament eingebracht werden!

Die DAFVler kennen noch nicht mal diese grundlegenden politischen Zusammenhänge und Bedingungen - nur noch peinlich und ätzend..

Die sollten statt dessen dafür sorgen, dass nicht weiterhin Angler in Schleswig Holstein, die FREIWILLIG den Dorsch mit einem *FREIWILLIGEN, persönlich höheren Schonmaß *schützen wollen, durch den grünen Minister Habeck kriminalisiert werden und das abknüppeln ab Mindestmaß 38 cm vorgeschrieben wird.

Wer soll solche Verbände in der Politik und in Europa wirklich ernst nehmen, die es nicht mal in ihrem eigenen Land schaffen, vernünftige Regelungen zu fordern oder hinzubekommen?


----------



## hans albers (22. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*



> FREIWILLIG den Dorsch mit einem *FREIWILLIGEN, persönlich höheren Schonmaß *schützen  wollen, durch den grünen Minister Habeck kriminalisiert werden und das  abknüppeln ab Mindestmaß 38 cm vorgeschrieben wird.



ich stimme ja selten bei deiner art von berichterstattung und
"meinungsmache " im AB zu, aber dem kann ich nur 100 % zustimmen.

obwohl es letzlich egal ist, ob der minister nun "grün " oder irgendein 
anderes parteimitglied ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler*

Es geht weiter:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Liebe  Mitstreiter, liebe Unterstützer, wir haben bereits gestern unser neues  Motto veröffentlicht: *
> 
> ANGLERDEMO 2.0- jetzt erst recht!  *
> 
> ...


----------

